# Vorstellung und Vorstellungen meines neuen Teichprojektes



## Chelmon1 (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich mich hier mal eine Zeitlang umgesehen habe und jetzt auch angemeldet bin möchte ich mich auch vorstellen.

Ich heiße Robert und bin 60 Jahre alt.Ich  arbeite im Einkauf in einer IT Firma.  Ich habe ein paar Jahre Teicherfahrung, auch in  Aquaristik seit ich mit 9 Jahren mein erstes Becken bekommen habe. 

Mir gefällt hier inbesondere der nette und lockere Umgang der Mitglieder miteinender und das alle sowieso alles besser wissen. Das ist bei mir nämlich auch so. Ich bin manchmal ein sturer Klugscheisser )

Aber ich habe schon viel gelernt, während ich mir euere Seite angeschaut habe und hoffe, dass ich hier die informationen bekomme, die mir helfen mein aktuelles Teichprojekt um zu setzen.

Vor neun Jahren habe ich ein Haus gekauft zu dem ein kleiner Teich gehört hat. Dieses "Tümpelchen" war mit Goldfischen besetzt und hatte weniger als einen m³ Volumen. 
Dieses Wasserloch habe ich durch Entfernen der meisten Fische, Bepflanzen, ein bisschen Umgestalten so hin bekommen, dass ein "normales Tümpelleben" darin möglich war: __ Grasfrosch,__ Molche, __ Libellen-, Insektenlarven, Wasserasseln usw. und ein paar Goldfische. Einiges hatte ich von meinem ehemaligen Teich mitgebracht. 
Das hat auch ganz gut funktioniert. Der __ Reiher kam ab und zu, so mein Nachbar, und die Fische waren eines Tages weg.
Dann habe ich in einem größeren Regentank, in den ich mal __ Wasserpest rein geworfen hatte einen ca. 5cm großen Golfisch entdeckt. Der kam dann in den Teich und damit er nicht so alleine ist kaufte ich noch einen Sarasa Komenten und einen __ Shubunkin dazu. Der Shubunkin war dann leiderauch bald verschwunden. Aber die beiden verbleibenden haben sich in den letzten zwei Jahren gut vermehrt und kein Reiher weit und breit...

Die mittlerweile 14 Fischlies (zwei große, vier zweijärige und 8 einjährige) sind seit diesem Früjahr in einem 160l Aquarium, wo es schon ganz schön eng ist.

Jetzt habe ich angefangen einen größeren Teich zu bauen weil der kleine sowieso dort weg musste. 

Mein Projekt:
Anfang des Jahres konnte ich ein schönes großes Gewächshaus bekommen. Damit fing eigentlich alles an.
Wo das alte, kleine Gewächshäuschen stand soll der neue, naturnahe Teich hin. Der alte Tümpel musste für das neue GH Platz machen.

Einige Pflanzen und Teichbewohner sind seither in Mörtelkübeln unter gebracht und die Fische halt im Aquarium.

Der Platz für den Teich - Folie - ist gerodet und markiert. Habe auch schon ein bisschen gebuddelt. Aber ich merke jetzt dass es nicht mehr schaffen werde, die Fische dieses Jahr noch im neuen Teich zu überwintern.

Außerdem ist das Aquarium jetzt wirklich viel zu klein. Die Fische wachsen und wachsen...

Deshalb habe ich einen kleinen Fertigteich von Heissner gekauft, 500l, den ich an die Stelle vom ehemaligen Tümpelchen eingraben werde. Das passt gerade so und wird auch dort bleiben. Die 54 cm Wassertiefe werden ausreichen. Bei uns wird es nicht so kalt und vorher hatte ich nur 45cm Tiefe. 
Dieser Miniteich ist mir leider beim letzten Regen hochgeschwommen -  und das ist auch schon der jetzige Stand meines Projektes.

Heut Abend geht es weiter.

Ein paar Bilder kommen dann auch noch.

Hoffentlich langweile ich niemenden mit meinem vielen Geschreibe.

Grüße, an alle Teichler,
     Robert
- Hobbybiologe -


----------



## krallowa (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

du wirst mit deinem Vorhaben mächtig Mecker bekommen.
Zu klein, zu viele Fische und vor allem nicht tief genug wird nur der Anfang sein.
Überlege es dir bitte noch einmal ob du wirklich in diesem etwas größeren Wassereimer Fische halten möchtest .
14 Teichfische in 160l Aquarium um sie später n 500L zu halten ist quatsch, das ist meine Meinung und damit bin ich hier raus.


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen Robert bei uns Teichsuchtis 



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich langweile ich niemenden mit meinem vielen Geschreibe.


Nö, aber Bilder sind viel schöner   kommen aber doch bestimmt heut Abend 

Leider hab ich jetzt nichts gesehen von den Maßen des neuen Teiches, sonder nur vom Übergangsteich. Aber da wird bestimmt noch was kommen 

Darum @krallowa  ruhig Blut  

Robert, wie warm oder kalt der nächste Winter wo wird, wird bestimmt keiner von uns beantworten können. Von daher würde ich mir über einen Notfallplan Gedanken machen.


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich in einem größeren Regentank,



Könnte man den evtl. als Winterquartier in der Garage nutzen?
Ohne Futter mit Belüftung und ab und an Teilwasserwechsel, könnte das bei bestimmter größe eine alternative sein.

LG René


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Aug. 2015)

So. Erst mal danke für dir Antworten.
Es werden keine 14 Fische im 500l Teich überwintern .
Ein Paar werden wohl im Aquarium im beheizten Gewächshaus .Oder im Keller.

Die Bilder geben noch nicht viel her. Aber wir erwarten heute Starken Regen und ich habe die KleineGrube abgedeckt.Da ist das 500l Becken.

 
hier ist die Grube für den 500l Fertigteich.


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Aug. 2015)

Da ist das dritte Bild 

Das ist eine Fläche von ca. 5 x 7 m.  Da kommt mein richtiger Gartenteich hin. Hinter dem Tisch und den Stühlen.

Aber erst muß der Fertigteich in die Erde. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar Fische weggeben ohne dass meine Frau es merkt.

Ihr habt beide Recht. Es ist momentan eine Notsituation.

Grüße, Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo ihr Teichler,
hier sind mal die Bilder vom Kleinen 500l Fertigteich. Der Ist jetzt soweit fertg. Tiefe 54cm. Der Rand sieht nicht so richtig schön aus aber ich hatte jetzt keine Zeit mehr für kosmetische Maßnahmen. Es kommen noch einige Unterwasserpflanzen __ Wasserpest und Valisneria rein. Ein bisschen __ Hornkraut ist bereits drin.

Unten ist auch mal ein Bild von meinen 14 Goldfischen im zu vollen Aquarium. Wegen der Größe. Die spielt ja auch eine Rolle.
Mit dem großen Teich geht es wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten Jahr weiter. Ich muß mich jetzt erst mal um das Gewächshaus kümmeern und es winterfest machen damit unsere __ Kübelpflanzen und ein evtl. ein Teil der Fische frostfrein überwintern können. Das wird auch noch ein Spass.

Noch ne Frage: Wie bekomme ich denn ein Bild an die Überschrift zu diesem Bericht?
Jede Menge Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (6. Sep. 2015)

Die Fischlies - man siet sie alle


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Sep. 2015)

Die warten schon.

Oben:
Eine Woche später. das Wasser ist kar. 
Das Gras, Spiel und Sportrasen, spriest auch schon.
Die __ Schnecken sind die Seerosenblätter am putzen
Ich finde, das sieht schon ganz gut aus.
Der OM-Frosch lässt sich die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen.
Was will man mehr?


Gibt es jemanden in der Nähe, der ein paar weiße Goldfische möchte?
Sulzbach 66280

Grüße


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Sep. 2015)

Hier ist noch ein Bild vom Tümpelchen vom Juni 2010


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Okt. 2015)

Die "anderen Fische" ( zwei davon ). Der Zebrasoma xanturum frißt gerne Löwenzahn


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hier ist noch das h aus xanthurum: h
Tippfehler


----------

